# desktop-installer



## halfagascan (Feb 2, 2022)

fresh install
FreeBSD arclight 13.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE #0 releng/13.0-n244733-ea31abc261f: Fri Apr  9 04:24:09 UTC 2021

Attempting to install desktop-installer, it errors:

```
Installing src tree...
/usr/local/sbin/auto-install-base-components: 13.0-RELEASE: not found
Fetching ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/amd64/13.0-RELEASE/src.txz...
fetch: ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/amd64/13.0-RELEASE/src.txz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
```
I had filed a bug on the github, it has since been removed, no answer or explaination.
How to get around this, I had used this last month and worked fine.
Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Feb 2, 2022)

halfagascan said:


> I had filed a bug on the github, it has since been removed, no answer or explaination.


The github repository is a read-only copy. Bugs should be reported here: https://bugs.freebsd.org

Looking at the error, the snapshot directory is for snapshots of -STABLE and -CURRENT. There are no -RELEASE versions stored there, so it's trying to download the files from the wrong location.

Edit: https://github.com/outpaddling/desktop-installer/issues/24


----------



## halfagascan (Feb 2, 2022)

fixed, thanks


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 3, 2022)

halfagascan said:


> fixed, thanks



You can add the _Solved_ prefix to your topic, thanks.


----------



## outpaddling (Mar 18, 2022)

halfagascan said:


> I had filed a bug on the github, it has since been removed, no answer or explaination.
> How to get around this, I had used this last month and worked fine.
> Thanks


Are you referring to https://github.com/outpaddling/desktop-installer/issues/24?  What led you to believe it was removed and there was no response?  At any rate, this issue was fixed in ports head Jan 30 and merged back to quarterly ports Feb 2. 
Best,
    JB


----------

